# بشرى ساره لكل المساحين - محاكى جهاز توتال أستيشن nivo 2.m - ما رأيكم بهذا الجهاز ؟



## هانى زكريا احمد (6 مارس 2010)

توتال أستيشن NIVO 2.M







صناعه يابانيه 

بطاريتين داخل الجهاز فى نفس الوقت ويمكن أزالة أحدهما أثناء العمل بالجهاز

وزن الجهاز مع البطاريتين فقط فقط فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 4 كجم

الدقه 2 ثانيه

الجهاز ثنائى المحاور

قوه التكبير 30 X

شاشتين

ليزر مرئى 

قياس بدون عاكس 300 - 400 م

قياس بعاكس لمسافه تزيد عن 2000 م

تحمل درجات الحرارة العاليه و المنخفضه (من -20C الى 50C )

ذاكره داخليه 10 ميجا بايت تسع حتى 10,000 نقطه

كل البيانات يتم تخزينها بأمتداد (*.TXT) مما يسهل على المستخدم امكانية التعامل مع البيانات بسهولة 

يسمح بأدخال درجة الحراره والضغط

يسمح بادخال معامل القياس (scale factor)

الجهاز مقاوم للماء و الغبار و درجات الحراره العاليه IP 56

الجهاز به كل البرامج التى يحتاجها المساح من حساب الأطوال والمساحات وتقسيم الخطوط والأقواس وأستنتاج أحداثيات نقاط غير محتله بالجهاز وجزء خاص بالطرق وغيرها الكثيييييييييييييييييييير

الملحقات

1- شاحن للبطاريات.

2- حقيبة لحمل و حفظ الجهاز.

3-  عاكس مع شريحة معدنيه ذات لون أصفر .

4- شاخص بطول 2.6 متر من الألومنيوم ومزود بحامل ثنائى .

5- حامل خشبى ثلاثي.

6- بطاريتان بمخرج 7.2 فولت

7- قرص CD يحتوي على شرح للمستخدم

8- برنامج لتحميل البيانات و تنزيلها على الكمبيوتر

9- كابل لتنزيل البيانات ويمكن تفعيل البلوتوث




المفاجأه 

التدريب باللغه العربيه بالكامل ودليل المستخدم باللغه العربيه بالكامل


السعر مش معقووووووووووووووووووووول


حجم الجهاز خرافى أصغر توتال أستيشن على الأطلاق


المرفقات بها مواصفاته الفنيه​
رابط تنزيل المحاكى
http://rapidshare.com/files/359877541/TrimbleM3SimulatorV1.0.zip.html

*****************
وضع وسائل الاتصال من خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
المراقب


----------



## ali992 (6 مارس 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## محمد سعدي ابراهيم (6 مارس 2010)

اكثر من رائع وكما عودتنا الاستاذ الفاضل هاني زكريا أحمد أنا من عشاق أجهزة نيكون ومتابع لجميع مشاركاتك القيمة ولي طلب لوسمحت ارجو منك ان ترسلي ولجميع الاخوان في المنتدى كتاب تشغيل جهاز nivo c5
باللغة العربية وبرنامج تنزيل المعلومات من الجهاز الى الكمبيوتر لحاجتي الماسة اليه وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (8 مارس 2010)

طبعا مواصفات الجهاز كويسه جدا خصوصا موضوع الاثنين بطارية والشرح باللغه العربية وطبعا دقة الرصد ...و انا عن نفسي شاهدت هذا الجهاز عن قرب ولمست فعلا السهوله في التعامل مع البرنامج الخاص به وخفة وزن الجهاز ...فعلا شيء رائع ...متشكرين جدا يا هندسة على المعلومات القيمة للجهاز


----------



## sosohoho (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم هل يمكن رفع البرنامج لان الرابط غير متاح وشكلرا لك


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

اعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد 
فى البدايه أشكر كل من أهتم بالموضوع وأليكم الرابط الجديد لتحميل السميليتور للجهاز وهو عام لكل أجهزة نيكون والتى تحوى شاشه LCD وأيضا جهاز ترمبل M3 جميعهم نفس البرنامج تقريبا

http://www.4shared.com/file/237099900/cef2a78f/TrimbleM3SimulatorV10.html

بالنسبه لجهاز NIVO C فلا يحتاج الى برنامج تنزيل حيث يمكنك أخذ ملف النقاط مباشرتا على الفلاش ميمورى
أما باقى الأجهزه فتستخدم برنامج Trimble data transfer
وهذا رابط البرنامج
http://www.trimble.com/datatransfer/v149

والموقع يقبل التحميل من خلال برنامج أنترنت اكسبلورر فقط

أما بالنسبه للشرح باللغه العربيه فيتم تقديمه مع كل جهاز مباع لأنه مجهود شخصى ولا أحب أن يتفهم هذا الموقف بشكل خاطىء فكما قلت سابقا من لديه سؤال فى جزئيه معينه فسأقوم بالرد الفورى أن شاء الله

وأنتظرونى مع مواصفات الجهاز القنبله والأكثر تطورا من هذا الجهاز وهو NIVO C


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (9 مارس 2010)

والله جزاك الله خير يا استاذ هاني وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ...و ننتظر المزيد بإذن الله ..


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 مارس 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس هاني 
ولي سؤالين الاول انا سمعت البعض يقول ان هناك بعض اجزاء من هذا الجهاز صيني فهل هذا صحيح ام انها اشاعات
والثاني كم سعره وفترة ضمانه


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين يوسف الفشنى (9 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام عبد الله (10 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## sosohoho (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك يا وردة بس ممكن طلب صغير ولو هو خارج الموضوع اذا كان سميوليتر لجهاز topcon gts230 ساكون شاكر لك شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (10 مارس 2010)

عيب يا أخ او أخت سوسو هوهو لما تقول يا ورده عيب


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (11 مارس 2010)

توتال أستيشن NIVO 2.C​





صناعه يابانيه

تنقل البيانات بواسطة البلوتوث أو فلاش ميمورى فى الموقع مباشرتا وأيضا كابل USB

بطاريتين داخل الجهاز فى نفس الوقت ويمكن أزالة أحدهما أثناء العمل بالجهاز











وزن الجهاز مع البطاريتين فقط فقط فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 4 كجم

الدقه 2 ثانيه

الجهاز ثنائى المحاور

قوه التكبير 30 X

شاشتين واحده ملونه وكبيره وتعمل باللمس والأخرى رقميه

ليزر مرئى

قياس بدون عاكس 300 - 400 م

قياس بعاكس لمسافه تزيد عن 2000 م

تحمل درجات الحرارة العاليه و المنخفضه (من -20C الى 50C )

ذاكره داخليه 128 ميجا بايت ويمكن التخزين على فلاش ميمورى

كل البيانات يتم تخزينها بأمتداد (*.TXT) مما يسهل على المستخدم امكانية التعامل مع البيانات بسهولة

يسمح بأدخال درجة الحراره والضغط

يسمح بادخال معامل القياس (scale factor)

الجهاز مقاوم للماء و الغبار و درجات الحراره العاليه IP 56

الجهاز به كل البرامج التى يحتاجها المساح من حساب الأطوال والمساحات وتقسيم الخطوط والأقواس وأستنتاج أحداثيات نقاط غير محتله بالجهاز وجزء خاص بالطرق وغيرها الكثيييييييييييييييييييير

الملحقات

1- شاحن للبطاريات.

2- حقيبة لحمل و حفظ الجهاز.

3- عاكس مع شريحة معدنيه ذات لون أصفر .

4- شاخص بطول 2.6 متر من الألومنيوم ومزود بحامل ثنائى .

5- حامل خشبى ثلاثي.

6- بطاريتان بمخرج 7.2 فولت

7- قرص CD يحتوي على شرح للمستخدم

8- برنامج لتحميل البيانات و تنزيلها على الكمبيوتر

9- كابل USB لتنزيل البيانات




المفاجأه

التدريب باللغه العربيه بالكامل ودليل المستخدم باللغه العربيه بالكامل


السعر مش معقووووووووووووووووووووول


حجم الجهاز خرافى أصغر توتال أستيشن على الأطلاق


المرفقات بها مواصفاته الفنيه

بعض الصور للبرنامج الحقلى للجهاز









































































سارفع المحاكى أو السيميليتور أن شاء الله عن قريب أنتظرونى

*****************
وضع وسائل الاتصال من خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
المراقب ​


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (11 مارس 2010)

طبعا مشاركة قوية جدا للجهاز واعتقد ان سعر الجهاز مناسب خصوصا للافراد ...فعلا متشكرين جدا يا هندسة على المشاركات الجامدة دي ويارب يديم التفوق والازدهار ...تقبل مروري


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (14 مارس 2010)

أشكر الجميع الذين شاهدوا الموضوع 

ولكن أين الأراء وما تقيم من شاهدوا الموضوع للجهازين المذكورين !!!!!


----------



## momo_lovely599 (25 يوليو 2010)

*الله ينور*

الله ينور يا بشمهندس والله زى ما ادتنا انا بس كان لى طلب لو فى اى حاجه محاكاه لنوغ جيوماكس


----------



## mostafammy (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## عماد العايد (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس ونحن دائما نبدي اعجابنا بهذا الجهاز الجميل والدقيق ونتمنى منك اعادة رفع البرنامج المحاكي على موقع ثاني لان الموقع هذا غير مسموح


----------



## talan77 (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك


----------



## أحمد كري (28 يوليو 2010)

أخي المراقب لما رابط التحميل لا يعمل أرجوألافادة مشكور


----------



## krkr20051985 (31 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اود انا اوضح بعض المعلومات عن هذا الجهاز انا عملت بهذا الجهاز وظهرت به مشاكل كثيرة اولا الجهاز عند زاوية راسية معينة لا يقوم بالرصد ويخرج رسالة تسمي over speed وبالنسبة لوزنة فهذه الميزة جاءت بالسلب علي stability اي استقرار الجهاز وخصوصا في الصحراء وفي الهواء الشديد ووجدت ايضا ان التريبراخ والبطاريات وجميع accessories للجهاز تقريبا صيني وهذا لللامانة وانا اقول هذا الكلام بناء عن تجربة


----------



## محمدكامل (17 أغسطس 2010)

*بخصوص برنامج انزال البيانات على الكمبيوتر الخاص بمحطة الرصد نيكون nivo*

مرسل لسيادتكم من داخل العنوان التالى ذكرة 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/kUL46juz/1_online.html*
*برنامج اسمة *
*active sync*
هذا البرنامج عندما توصل المحطة بالكمبيوتر عن طريق كابل usb 
يعمل ويظهر كل محتويات المحطة من الملفات .
وكذلك برنامج soti وهو برنامج هدية منى لكم جميعا يامن تعملون على محطات nikon nivo series او محطات سبكترا بريسيشن focus - 8 وهو برنامج بعد تنصيبة على الكمبيوتر يتم قتحة من ايكونة start بعدما توصل المحطة بكابل usb فتجد حدوث syncronize بين المحطة والكمبيوتر اى كل شاشات المحطة تجدها على الكمبيوتر وبالتالى يتم توصيل الكمبيوتر على ال data show وبالتالى يتم شرح المحطة لعدد يصل الى 500 مهندس فى جامعة مثلا فى وقت واحد 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
0105000927


----------



## محمدكامل (17 أغسطس 2010)

*بخصوص برنامج انزال البيانات على الكمبيوتر الخاص بمحطة الرصد نيكون nivo*

مرسل لسيادتكم من داخل العنوان التالى ذكرة 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/kUL46juz/1_online.html*
*برنامج اسمة *
*active sync*
هذا البرنامج عندما توصل المحطة بالكمبيوتر عن طريق كابل usb 
يعمل ويظهر كل محتويات المحطة من الملفات .
وكذلك برنامج soti وهو برنامج هدية منى لكم جميعا يامن تعملون على محطات nikon nivo series او محطات سبكترا بريسيشن focus - 8 وهو برنامج بعد تنصيبة على الكمبيوتر يتم قتحة من ايكونة start بعدما توصل المحطة بكابل usb فتجد حدوث syncronize بين المحطة والكمبيوتر اى كل شاشات المحطة تجدها على الكمبيوتر وبالتالى يتم توصيل الكمبيوتر على ال data show وبالتالى يتم شرح المحطة لعدد يصل الى 500 مهندس فى جامعة مثلا فى وقت واحد 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
0105000927


----------



## civil devel (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووو


----------



## محمدكامل (17 أغسطس 2010)

بالاشارة الى الاخ الفاضل الذى يقول ان جميع محتويات المحو نيكون nivo صينى اقول لة انا من توكيل نيكون اليابانى واقول ان الجها 100% يابانى الصنع . اما رسالة over speed والتى تظهر هى دليل على انك ترفع التلسكوب بسرعة للتوجية على النقطة 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل


----------



## civil devel (17 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الكريم مشكوررر على الموضوع بس ممكن سعره


----------



## محمدكامل (17 أغسطس 2010)

من اكبر واحث المزايا فى محطات الرصد نيكون nivo : 
* المحطة تعمل ببطاريتان فى جسم المحطة يتم العمل اولا على البطارية الاقل شحن وعندما تنتهى يتم النقل على البطارية الاخرى بدون انقطاع للتيار وفقد التوجية . ويتم نزع البطارية التى فرغت والجهاز يعمل ليتم شحنها وعندما تنتهى من شحنها يتم وضعها بالجهاز وهو يعمل اى ان الجهاز يعمل باستمرار بدون انقطاع . البطاريتان تعملان لمدة 19 ساعة متواصلة .
* سهولة البرنامج المساحى والذى يحتوى على كل البرامج المساحية وبرامج الطرق وبرامج ضبط المضلع المقفل .
* التحديث للبرامج مجانا وبسهولة جدا 
نقطتان فريدتان لا توجد فى اى محطة على مستوى العالم 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
0105000927


----------



## محمدكامل (17 أغسطس 2010)

سعر المحطة 
nivo- 3c 
41000


----------



## gpsusama (17 أغسطس 2010)

مواصفات ممتازة - واية اخبار الجهاز ف الحرارة العالية ولست اسأل عن المواصفات النظرية الموجودة بالاوراق و خاصة ان علمت من احد المستخدمين انة يهنج مع ارتفاع درجات الحرارة ويعط قرأت غير صحيحة
مع تمنايت لكم بدوام النجاح
م اسامة سيد


----------



## محمدكامل (18 أغسطس 2010)

عناية اامهندس : اسامة سيد 
بعد التحية 
الجهاز يعمل من - 20 درجة مئوية الى + 60 درجة مئوية 
يجب وضع درجة الحرارة فى داخل المحطة وذلك لتقوم اولا بعمل تصحيح للارصاد 
المحطة لاتهنج ابدا انا مهندس : محمد كامل من نيكون مصر 
قمت ببيع العديد من المحطات ولا توجد اى شكاوى من ذلك الجهاز حتى تاريخة 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
0105000927


----------



## عماد العايد (18 أغسطس 2010)

يا مهندس برنامج المحاكاه يا ريت ترفعه لنا ثاني فالموقع يعطي errer


----------



## م اسامة سيد (18 أغسطس 2010)

مواصفات جيدة و تكون ممتازة لو فعلا لايتاثر بالحرارة والعوامل الجوية
م اسامة السيد


----------



## عمر فندي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا باشمهندس هاني 

هل يعندك المنيول ل NIVO C او NIVO M بالعربية

الف شكر عمر الفندي [email protected]


----------



## اسراء اياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدين علي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## cemao (20 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم
إخوتي في الله ، لدي جهاز Nikon nivo 5M ولم يسبق لي العمل عليه ارجوكم دعموني
طريقة المسح
استعمال cornet electronic
طريقة تحويل البيانات إلى PC و نوع برنامج التحويل
هل يكمن استخدامها مع covadis
أخوكم في الله من المغرب ولا تبخلوا عني


----------



## sarhang.khaled (20 أغسطس 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## على ابراهيم الصباغ (20 أغسطس 2012)

الجهاز ذات موصفات عالية وشكرآ على الإفادة


----------



## شكري العقلاني (20 يناير 2013)

عندما اربط نقطه حره يطلب مني 3 نقاط وانا اريد نقطتين


----------



## كبل (21 يناير 2013)

اكتر من رائع بارك الله بجهودك​


----------



## lashter (3 سبتمبر 2013)

سوكيا 620


----------



## lashter (3 سبتمبر 2013)

للحاسب الألي هندسة المساحة والطرق​


----------



## lashter (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هندسة المساحة والطرق​


----------



## lashter (3 سبتمبر 2013)

[h=3]ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد[/h]


----------



## mahmoudzaidu (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*استكمال مسيرة النجاح*

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد.1985 (25 مايو 2015)

سعر الجهاز كم ؟؟؟


----------



## eisa77 (1 يونيو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## eisa77 (1 يونيو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (1 يونيو 2015)

مشكووووووووووور:28:


----------

